# what cpt code is reported for total thyroidectomy for malignancy with total removal



## vduque (Nov 26, 2012)

what cpt code is reported for total thyroidectomy for malignancy with total removal of all lymph nodes on both sides of the neck?

60252, 60252-50, 60254, 60254-50?


----------



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Nov 27, 2012)

It is my understanding that you use 60252 when the surgeon removes a few selected lymph nodes or just the enlarged lymph nodes. 60254 would be when he removed all the lymph nodes. You would not use 50 modifier because this is for the total thyroid which is both the left and right sides. I hope this helps
Teresa


----------

